# Truffles



## YankeeGurl153 (Sep 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a easy recipe for truffles?  All i have found are ones with liquor in them, not that that is a bad thing i just want a chocolate truffle recipe like what you would buy in a candy store Thanks a bunch

Melissa


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

this is the one i use http://frenchfood.about.com/library...=metaiq&terms=Continental+Catering+Bowl+Small


----------



## YankeeGurl153 (Sep 5, 2004)

*truffles*

Thanks a bunch


----------

